# Has anyone ever gotten an educational discount at Spitfire?



## rabbit2194 (Aug 3, 2020)

I think I saw a phrase that says students can get a discount, does anyone know which products are available? Do you need a student ID to send it?


----------



## StillLife (Aug 3, 2020)

Yes, and it is fairly easy, but I am too lazy to type it out for you here. All info can be found on the FAQ at Spitfireaudio.com.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 3, 2020)

Yes. I simply took a photo of both sides of my student ID card. You get 30% discount for almost all products / bundles, except the very new ones. Saved me many hundreds, not just with Spitfire 
Too bad I'm not a student anymore since a couple of weeks.


----------



## gtrwll (Aug 3, 2020)

They have also done back to school sales before where the edu discount is up to 50% off.


----------



## Braymen (Aug 5, 2020)

Like others have stated, just got one a month ago for BBCSO Core. I would just recommend that you choose 5 products you may possibly buy (they let you choose 5 products to have a discount on). When I did it, I kind of randomly selected other things, which wasn't a smart move.


----------



## Geoff Moore (Aug 5, 2020)

Braymen said:


> Like others have stated, just got one a month ago for BBCSO Core. I would just recommend that you choose 5 products you may possibly buy (they let you choose 5 products to have a discount on). When I did it, I kind of randomly selected other things, which wasn't a smart move.


I believe I saw someone mention in another thread that there's no actual '5 limit' even though there appears to be, and you can just submit a new request to get the edu discount on other libraries that you do want. Apologies if I misunderstood.


----------



## mussnig (Aug 5, 2020)

Geoff Moore said:


> I believe I saw someone mention in another thread that there's no actual '5 limit' even though there appears to be, and you can just submit a new request to get the edu discount on other libraries that you do want. Apologies if I misunderstood.



Yes, you can apply for multiple products, just 5 at a time. The discount will be valid for one year. I just checked and I currently have a discount for 10 products ...


----------

